# certificate of destruction?



## artart47 (May 1, 2015)

Hi Friends!
After moving I can't find my envelope of certificate of destruction blanks. I have to pick up a few loads of computer scrap from the airport in Milwaukee next week and they want a certificate.
Does anyone have a real simple form that I could bum a copy of? I could never get a printer to work with my computer so I can't print it from an email. If I was to take my laptop to Kinkos or another print shop, can they copy a form like that from my computer? If not,then could someone just mail it to my home address?
I would be a big help! Thanks!
artart47


----------



## necromancer (May 1, 2015)

here is a basic blank template, you will need to copy it into a "word program" like "word pad or microsoft word" (if using windows)

put it on a disk of flash drive then have it printed, i am sure any print shop can include your logo if you have it on disk

you can edit it as needed, hope this helps


```
Sample Certificate of Destruction

Your Company Name Here

The information described below was destroyed in the normal course of business pursuant to a proper retention schedule and destruction policies and procedures.

Date of destruction:____________________________________________


Description of devices disposed of: ______________________________

___________________________________________________________________________________

___________________________________________________________________________________


Inclusive dates covered:__________________________________________



Method of destruction:

( ) Burning	         ( ) Shredding         ( ) Pulping
( ) Demagnetizing	 ( ) Overwriting       ( ) Pulverizing      ( ) De-manufacturing
( ) Other:______________________________________________________


Devices or Records destroyed by:___________________________________________


Witness signature:______________________________________________


Department manager:_____________________________________________


Note: This sample form is provided for discussion purposes only. It is not intended for use without advice of legal counsel.
```


----------



## acpeacemaker (May 1, 2015)

Hey Art,
Was going to say you should be able to go to any public library and print it as well. 
Take care,
Andrew


----------

